# New Member



## blueflame (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello all. I am the proud owner of two cats, Sushi and Tex. Sushi is a 9 month old kitten who we believe is the progeny of an Egyptian Mau cat that is unaltered and known to wander the area where she was found. We found her on top of a gas tank when she was about five weeks old in my boyfriend's truck after he had driven some distance. It was a small miracle she only had minor injuries and has grown up to be the sweetest little cat. 
My other cat is Tex who I adopted from a breeder about a month ago. He is a big boy at 16 lbs and is a little nervous in nature. He is still warming up but is full of playful surprises. He and Sushi have become the best of friends and its been a wonderful experience having them in our home.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! I can't wait to see pictures.

What does unaltered mean. Does it mean that an animal is nor fixed?? :/


----------



## blueflame (Apr 12, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!! I can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> What does unaltered mean. Does it mean that an animal is nor fixed?? :/


It means not fixed. There are some fairly large populations of feral cat colonies around here and some owners also let their cats wander without fixing them. It's very frustrating


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome. We'd love to see pictures of Sushi and Tex!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

blueflame said:


> It means not fixed. There are some fairly large populations of feral cat colonies around here and some owners also let their cats wander without fixing them. It's very frustrating


Aw! You should get her fixed.  Thanks for the info..


----------



## blueflame (Apr 12, 2011)

That's already in the works. My boyfriend traps cats and fixes them. There's a number of people who do it, so hopefully we'll get her mom and dad soon. It's hard to keep track of feral cats.


----------

